# Advice needed - visit visa renewal for Abu Dhabi



## JEB123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi 

I wonder whether someone could give us some advice. I have a job contract for Abu Dhabi which is providing my residents visa etc starting in January.

My English boyfriend is going to come with me but I can't sponsor him as we are not married.

He is planning on entering on a visit visa and then renewing it, I understand you can renew it another two times. Is this right? So it would give him about 6 months out there.

He wants to find work. He is a compressed air technician but is willing to do anything when we get there. Is there much in the way of manual work available for English men who don't have a degree?

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

